# Speaking of iffy confession...



## ARStager (Jan 8, 2005)

I visited Christ Community Church in Nashville (PCA) last Sunday when I was visiting some family. Under the section of the service entitled "God Forgives, Cleanses, and Restores Us," the following corporate "confession" was read aloud, followed by an assurance of pardon...

"Blessed Lord, who has caused all holy Scriptures to be written for our learning; Grand that we may genuinely hear them, read them, mark them, learn them, and inwardly digest them, that by patience, and through the comfort of Your holy Word, we may embrace, and ever hold fast the blessed hope of everlasting life, which You have given us in our Saviour Jesus Christ. Come therefore, Divine Interpreter, bring us eyes Your Book to read, ears the mystic words to hear, Words which did from You proceed, Words that endless bliss impart, kept in an obedient heart. All who read, or hear, are blessed, if Your plain commands we do. Of Your kingdom here possessed, You we shall in glory view; When You come on earth to abide, and then reign triumphant at Your side." - _Adapted from the hymnody of Charles Wesley_

I will grant that this is a confession, in the sense that it's us telling God what we know to be true. But it doesn't even mention the words *sin, forgiveness, repentance, mercy, cross, blood, broken, * etc. 

I was disappointed. Do you guys think I have a right to be?


----------



## Shane (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it is a bit dissapointing. What about where he said:

"All who read, or hear, are blessed, if Your plain commands we do"

Doesn't this sound works orientated? I guess we have to know what he means by "blessed" and "what commands" he is taliking about.
My alarm bells always go when something hints at a works Gospel.

Must be my Catholic past!


----------

